# I Don't Want This



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Tomorrow's the day. 

She's gone. She doesn't care about me anymore. What the **** happened? When did she fall out of love with me? She loved me. She LOVED me, I swear it. 

Somewhere deep inside her I know she still loves me. I want so bad to just call her and tell her we shouldn't go through with it. 

Pride can stand a thousand trials. 
The strong will never fall.
But watching the stars without you
My soul cries...

My heaving heart is full of pain.
Oh, oh the aching.
Because I'm kissing you...

Touch me, pure and true.
Give to me forever...
Where are you now?
Because I'm kissing you...



I will never love again.
I wish I was dead.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So sorry, man.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

Hang in there, time just give it time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah I didn't want it either. She left.


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

Another one who didn't want it either here.

To quote you though..."She's gone. She doesn't care about me anymore" - is pretty much where it should stop. If you can get to thinking it's her loss instead of yours, then you'll be doing a lot better!


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Let it all out man, you deserve a few good bawling sessions, but then get up and dust yourself off, tomorrow is another day


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

I feel the same way even though hes already moved on with his EA. I just try to keep telling myself to find me again, get in shape for me, mentally and physically, so I can go back on the market and have fun and look good doing it and if he notices maybe he'll realized what he F***** UP!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Come on dude, there is so much in front of you now that the ball and chain is gone. I mean when you put the hair brush down you will know it will still be there when you need it again. You don't have to answer to her any more and you can come and go as you please. You can talk to and have dinner with anyone you want and you can stay out as late as you want.

Its painful now, but in time you be on top of some chick and won't even think about the person that betrayed you the most. Its a good thing , you will see in time when you find your self not dealing with the person that brought out the worst in you.

So please look forward to the next chapter in your life. Just like with any death there will be a mourning period but then we get up and live.

Its not what knocks us down that matters, it how we get back up that counts.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

WhiteMousse, how are you? Haven't seen any posts from you in a while? Is everything ok? Did you find out exactly what is going on with your wife?


----------

